# Any immigration lawyers? Child's residency visa help!



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi everyone
I would like to move to Dubai with my child but have no contact with the father therefore I cannot obtain a letter of no objection from him required to secure my child's residency visa.

The Dubai visa dept informs me that i must either obtain this letter from the father or get a sole custody order from the courts. 
I can go to the courts and I'm pretty confident I will get a 'specific issues order' which would state my child is ok to move to Dubai with me (but not a sole custody order since English courts do not grant anything such as 'sole custody order') but I'm concerned about the timings and delays that will be caused if I go through the courts & my child may loose the school place which she has been offered for September 2011 start. Are there any lawyers out there or anyone else who may have encountered similar issues who can offer any advise? 

I'm so desperate now as I am running out of time


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

Hiya,

I had to sponsor my baby girl as I was moving here with her and her dad was coming over after 6 months, I actually tried to just give them the paper work and see if they asked for the NOC from her dad....he literally ruffled through the papers, looked up and said, no NOC from father....no visa! They are very strict with it....I had to get him to write a letter, get it signed and stamped by a Notary in Melbourne, then have it sent to the UAE embassy in Canberra...

Probably worth filing for the docs asap...

Hope it all works out for you! 





Tropic said:


> Hi everyone
> I would like to move to Dubai with my child but have no contact with the father therefore I cannot obtain a letter of no objection from him required to secure my child's residency visa.
> 
> The Dubai visa dept informs me that i must either obtain this letter from the father or get a sole custody order from the courts.
> ...


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

amyjacksonsharma said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I had to sponsor my baby girl as I was moving here with her and her dad was coming over after 6 months, I actually tried to just give them the paper work and see if they asked for the NOC from her dad....he literally ruffled through the papers, looked up and said, no NOC from father....no visa! They are very strict with it....I had to get him to write a letter, get it signed and stamped by a Notary in Melbourne, then have it sent to the UAE embassy in Canberra...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help. I have filed for the docs but the courts are slow and long process which means I will probably miss out


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

Awwwww do you have a job waiting for u in Dubai?


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

amyjacksonsharma said:


> Awwwww do you have a job waiting for u in Dubai?


Yes that's right and we're both really looking forward to the move. Just thinks it's all so unfair.


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

I know eh! U carry them for 9 months n someone else decides whether u can keep them!


----------

